# shower pan slope



## 2picky (Nov 14, 2008)

I've done tile before but never a shower pan. I've read a lot (and think I understand!) but one thing is bothering me. I know the minimum slope is 1/4" /ft. However, I've seen several suggestions including a professional video that slope the pre-pan and then slope the pan, also. Doesn't that give you 1/2"/ft? That seems a little much. Wouldn't that be really noticeable when you're standing on it?


----------



## buletbob (May 9, 2008)

are you on a concrete slab?? to start off with?


----------



## crawdoogie (Nov 9, 2008)

Yes you should always slope the pre-pan then install the shower pan membrane. The reinforced mortar bed should follow the slope created by the pre-pan. The thickness of the mortar bed should be fairly consistent. (see the first pic below)
If you don't slope under the membrane then water in the bed will not drain properly and the mortar bed will eventually fail. 
The tile in the pics is good old DAL Mayan White. I cut the tiles for the floor using a design that I found online by Googling "tessellations". I increased the groutline width on the floor and used sanded epoxy grout to make it less slippery. The radial design lays down better around the drain and adds interest.


----------



## 2picky (Nov 14, 2008)

This is an upstairs bath on 3/4" underlayment. I thought it would be easy to use plastic screed rail kits from a local tile store but realized they would slope the pre-pan and then add more slope to the pan. I'll just cut my own screed boards and pull them out as I finish each section. I'm more interested in making it perfect than getting done quickly.


----------

